# Pooped Outside



## lillady (Jan 25, 2007)

Ok, being I got Kosmo in the dead of winter-he was trained on pads and did well with that. I've been taking him outside a lot now and he would pee, but not poop. I tried even putting a pad on the grass. Well, this morning, I took him outside and he peed. He would not poop. So I brought him back inside and after a few minutes, he started cirling on his pad. I grabbed him, brought him outside, he sniffed aroudn a bit and walah! He pooped.














Hopefully he continues to do so!


----------



## Jacki (Jul 13, 2006)

Yay! Go Kosmo!





















Sprout made his first outdoor poop this weekend, so I can really relate to the Proud Mommy feeling you must have!!


----------



## Chyna's Mommie (Feb 23, 2007)

Congrats! Don't you just love it when they have a waaalah moment!


----------



## Deanna (Jan 14, 2005)

Smart and cute!!!!! 

Ya know-- I used to always be a bit flabbergasted as to why parents talked about their baby's poo-- well, since getting Molly and Wilson I now understand, and I probably talk about their pooing habits way more than a new mom talks about their baby's!


----------



## lillady (Jan 25, 2007)

> Smart and cute!!!!!
> 
> Ya know-- I used to always be a bit flabbergasted as to why parents talked about their baby's poo-- well, since getting Molly and Wilson I now understand, and I probably talk about their pooing habits way more than a new mom talks about their baby's!
> 
> ...


Ha, yeah! My friends all have skin kids and I relate to their stories with puppy stories







Too funny











> Yay! Go Kosmo!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


And Yay Sprout!!! It's such a woo-hoo feeling!

























> Congrats! Don't you just love it when they have a waaalah moment![/B]


Yep-Waalah moments are the best! You think, wow! They have been listening to me


----------



## Dexters my man (Mar 22, 2007)

Yeah Kosmo!!






















Dex has only had 3 accidents in the house so Im keeping my fingers crossed that I can have him trained soon! he loves being outside though....we like to sit on the back porch and play!


----------



## camfan (Oct 30, 2006)

> Ok, being I got Kosmo in the dead of winter-he was trained on pads and did well with that. I've been taking him outside a lot now and he would pee, but not poop. I tried even putting a pad on the grass. Well, this morning, I took him outside and he peed. He would not poop. So I brought him back inside and after a few minutes, he started cirling on his pad. I grabbed him, brought him outside, he sniffed aroudn a bit and walah! He pooped.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Yeah Kos! Keep up the good poopies!!!

Even though we got Ollie in December at the beginning of a New England winter, he has gone outside for potty since almost day 1--as soon as he figured out where outside was, it was history. Now he refuses to use his pee pads at ALL, which is kind of a bummer. BUT he will use them if I'm gone for several hours (which is very, very rare) and he really has to go. He can hold it for a long time now...


----------



## lillady (Jan 25, 2007)

> > index.php?act=findpost&pid=355726
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Yay Ollie!







How old is he now?


----------



## zsazsasmom (Nov 1, 2004)

Way to go!!


----------



## camfan (Oct 30, 2006)

> > index.php?act=findpost&pid=355790
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Ollie will be 7 months old on April 4th.

I get so jealous about the malts who go on their pee pads in the morning and go back to sleep. Ollie refuses to go on his pads when he knows I'm home--even if I'm in bed sleeping. He gets up at 6:00/6:30am every morning and wants to go OUT to go potty and barks for me to come and get him. I've tried ignoring him--it doesn't work







Lately, though, he will go back to sleep with me on the couch (although I don't sleep very soundly there). Next step is for him to get used to going back to sleep in my BED. That would be good for me


----------



## lillady (Jan 25, 2007)

Even though we got Ollie in December at the beginning of a New England winter, he has gone outside for potty since almost day 1--as soon as he figured out where outside was, it was history. Now he refuses to use his pee pads at ALL, which is kind of a bummer. BUT he will use them if I'm gone for several hours (which is very, very rare) and he really has to go. He can hold it for a long time now...
[/QUOTE]
Yay Ollie!







How old is he now?
[/QUOTE]

Ollie will be 7 months old on April 4th.

I get so jealous about the malts who go on their pee pads in the morning and go back to sleep. Ollie refuses to go on his pads when he knows I'm home--even if I'm in bed sleeping. He gets up at 6:00/6:30am every morning and wants to go OUT to go potty and barks for me to come and get him. I've tried ignoring him--it doesn't work







Lately, though, he will go back to sleep with me on the couch (although I don't sleep very soundly there). Next step is for him to get used to going back to sleep in my BED. That would be good for me








[/QUOTE]
Kosmo doesn't get up until we do-which absolutely amazes me (since day one). Even on the weekend...he doesn't want to get up until we get out of bed-even if it means 11. I'll usually let him go potty if I sleep that late and then put him back in his crate and snooze a little longer. We lucked out there!


----------



## Krystal (Feb 3, 2007)

Good Boy Kosmo!


----------



## camfan (Oct 30, 2006)

> Even though we got Ollie in December at the beginning of a New England winter, he has gone outside for potty since almost day 1--as soon as he figured out where outside was, it was history. Now he refuses to use his pee pads at ALL, which is kind of a bummer. BUT he will use them if I'm gone for several hours (which is very, very rare) and he really has to go. He can hold it for a long time now...


Yay Ollie!







How old is he now?
[/QUOTE]

Ollie will be 7 months old on April 4th.

I get so jealous about the malts who go on their pee pads in the morning and go back to sleep. Ollie refuses to go on his pads when he knows I'm home--even if I'm in bed sleeping. He gets up at 6:00/6:30am every morning and wants to go OUT to go potty and barks for me to come and get him. I've tried ignoring him--it doesn't work







Lately, though, he will go back to sleep with me on the couch (although I don't sleep very soundly there). Next step is for him to get used to going back to sleep in my BED. That would be good for me








[/QUOTE]
Kosmo doesn't get up until we do-which absolutely amazes me (since day one). Even on the weekend...he doesn't want to get up until we get out of bed-even if it means 11. I'll usually let him go potty if I sleep that late and then put him back in his crate and snooze a little longer. We lucked out there!








[/QUOTE]

That's how Cam used to be. I got really spoiled with that. He was crate trained as well.


----------



## Lacie's Mom (Oct 11, 2006)

Way to go Kosmo. You can do it -- keep it up.


----------

